# 1. Mai Randale ("Demo")



## Malkav85 (30. April 2010)

Der erste Mai steht wieder vor der Tür und wie jedes Jahr werden wieder Mülltonnen angezündet, Polizisten mit Steinen beworfen und "Demos" gestartet.

Kann mir jemand erklären, für was/gegen was die Linken und die Rechten "demonstrieren"?


----------



## Shi (30. April 2010)

Gegen den Staat (bzw. staatliche Repression) demonstrieren die Linken und mit Verlaub ich find das gut! Werd ich jetzt gesperrt?


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. April 2010)

Hm und warum zerstören die auch Autos und Schaufensterscheiben von Privatpersonen, wenn diese doch *nur* gegen den Staat "demonstrieren"?


----------



## Squatrat (30. April 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Hm und warum zerstören die auch Autos und Schaufensterscheiben von Privatpersonen, wenn diese doch *nur* gegen den Staat "demonstrieren"?



Genau das ist das Problem, mal ganz davon abgesehen das deren politischen Ansichten für den A**** sind (meine Meinung), sie zerstören mit Vorliebe alles was ihnen in den Weg kommt. 

Und dann erwarten die noch das man über deren Meinung nachdenkt?


----------



## kuki122 (30. April 2010)

Sie wollen mit ihren Demonstrationen einfach auf die, ihrer Ansicht nach schlechten, Verhältnisse der Arbeiter aufmerksam machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Gegen den Staat (bzw. staatliche Repression) demonstrieren die Linken und mit Verlaub ich find das gut! Werd ich jetzt gesperrt?


 
Dagegen hat ja auch niemand etwas.
Doch muss man dazu nicht mit Steifen werfen, Autos zerstören und alles demolieren.


----------



## Squatrat (30. April 2010)

kuki122 schrieb:


> Sie wollen mit ihren Demonstrationen einfach auf die, ihrer Ansicht nach schlechten, Verhältnisse der Arbeiter aufmerksam machen.




Kein Problem sollen sie gerne sogar! Freie Meinungsäußerung gehört zur Demokratie.

Jedoch warum muss man die Autos und Fenster unbeteiligter zerstören das schafft nicht Verständnis sondern Wut.

Ich hab mal ein Video gesehen da hat ein Autonomer auf einen alten Opel Corsa eingetreten, soviel zu Arbeiterklasse.

P.S.: War das Sarkastisch gemeint?


----------



## Sash (30. April 2010)

Erster Mai in Kreuzberg ? Wikipedia
^^


----------



## Shi (30. April 2010)

Autos demolieren, ja. Aber wenn da jetzt ein Fiat Uno in der Nähe steht, dann brennt der wahrscheinlich nicht. Sondern Autos wie Mercedes S-Klasse etc... Da diese Autos reicheren Menschen gehören, und der Reichtum wohl meist ungerecht verteilt ist im Kapitalismus/bzw. der "sozialen" Marktwirtschaft wird diesen Reiche mal ein Denkzettel verpasst! Außerdem sollte man beachten das bei linker "Gewalt" glaub ich noch niemals oder fast nie jemand gestorben ist - im Gegensatz zu rechter Gewalt! Außerdem kommen nur die zu Schaden die eh zuviel haben!

P.S: und wenn der Fiat Uno doch brennt dann waren das Krawalltouristen! Echte Linke würden das nie tun! Nur solche Idioten die nur da hingehen um zu demolieren nicht um zu demonstrieren oder den Reichen mal einen Denkzettel zu verpassen! Bitte sagt, liebe Mods, bin ich zu extremistisch?


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. April 2010)

Also die ANTIFA bezeichnet das sogar als Krieg!  Antifa.de

@ Shi

So so möchte gern wissen, wie du darüber denkst wenn diese irrgeleiteten Menschen dein Auto zerstören. 

Hier mal ein YT-Vid ab 2:20 gehts auf Autos und es sind *keine* Nobelkarossen von reichen Leuten.



> Außerdem kommen nur die zu Schaden die eh zuviel haben!


So so also sind alle die ein Laden oder ein etwas teureres Auto haben leute mit zuviel Geld?!


----------



## Shi (30. April 2010)

Ist ja auch einer. Nur keiner im herkömmlichen Sinne (2.WK) sondern im übertragenen


----------



## Sash (30. April 2010)

leute, das alles nehmen die nur zum vorwand, hauptsache die können ihr hirn abschalten und ihre aggro abbauen, einen sinn hat das für dein einzelnen nicht.


----------



## Squatrat (30. April 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Autos demolieren, ja. Aber wenn da jetzt ein Fiat Uno in der Nähe steht, dann brennt der wahrscheinlich nicht. Sondern Autos wie Mercedes S-Klasse etc... Da diese Autos reicheren Menschen gehören, und der Reichtum wohl meist ungerecht verteilt ist im Kapitalismus/bzw. der "sozialen" Marktwirtschaft wird diesen Reiche mal ein Denkzettel verpasst! Außerdem sollte man beachten das bei linker "Gewalt" glaub ich noch niemals oder fast nie jemand gestorben ist - im Gegensatz zu rechter Gewalt! Außerdem kommen nur die zu Schaden die eh zuviel haben!



Autos demolieren, ja? überdenke dies bitte nochmal! Somit wirst du den anderen sicher nicht dazu bringen sich mit dir zu einigen.

Mein Vater fährt auch Mercedes und Reich ist der auch nicht, arbeitet von morgens bis Abends.

Lies nochmal was ich geschrieben habe Linke sowie Rechte Gewalt ist meist willkürlich.


----------



## Shi (30. April 2010)

MEIST ist der ungerecht verteilt. Der Reichtum. Und fährt er eine S-Klasse? 

Außerdem: Beenke, wieviele Menschen in Deutschland unter der Armutsgrenze leben und nix bzw. fast nix dafür können! Ich bin sowieso dafür dass aller Reichtum gleichmäßig verteilt wird, aber lassen wir das... 
Wie ich schon sagte, leider machen die Krawalltouristen mittlerweile einen Großteil der Demos aus


----------



## Cinnayum (30. April 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Autos demolieren, ja. Aber wenn da jetzt ein Fiat Uno in der Nähe steht, dann brennt der wahrscheinlich nicht. Sondern Autos wie Mercedes S-Klasse etc... Da diese Autos reicheren Menschen gehören, und der Reichtum wohl meist ungerecht verteilt ist im Kapitalismus/bzw. der "sozialen" Marktwirtschaft wird diesen Reiche mal ein Denkzettel verpasst! Außerdem sollte man beachten das bei linker "Gewalt" glaub ich noch niemals oder fast nie jemand gestorben ist - im Gegensatz zu rechter Gewalt! Außerdem kommen nur die zu Schaden die eh zuviel haben!
> 
> P.S: und wenn der Fiat Uno doch brennt dann waren das Krawalltouristen! Echte Linke würden das nie tun! Nur solche Idioten die nur da hingehen um zu demolieren nicht um zu demonstrieren oder den Reichen mal einen Denkzettel zu verpassen! Bitte sagt, liebe Mods, bin ich zu extremistisch?



Was für eine bescheuerte Meinung. Absolut hirnlos.
Dich möchte ich mal sehen, wenn jemand dein Auto oder anderes Eigentum zerstört. Etwas worauf du Jahre gespart hast oder das Dir einfach nur so persönlich wichtig ist.

Jeder, der sich nicht an die Regeln in diesem Staat hält, hat alles was ihm dieses Land bietet auch nicht verdient!

Einfach mal in die Armenviertel in Frankreich schaun, nach Osteuropa oder Nahost. Deutschland ist Luxus. Wer gegen die Ordnung hier ist, soll gehen!


----------



## Shi (30. April 2010)

JA, die Armenviertel! Wieso gibt es sie? Weil es zu viele reiche Ausbeuter gibt! Wieso sollen nicht alle Menschen gleich viel Geld haben? Keine Armut, aber auch kein Reichtum? Darauf macht die Antifa aufmerksam  Außerdem haben diese Menschen nicht jahrelang gespart!


----------



## Squatrat (30. April 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> MEIST ist der ungerecht verteilt. Der Reichtum. Und fährt er eine S-Klasse?
> 
> Außerdem: Beenke, wieviele Menschen in Deutschland unter der Armutsgrenze leben und nix bzw. fast nix dafür können! Ich bin sowieso dafür dass aller Reichtum gleichmäßig verteilt wird, aber lassen wir das...
> Wie ich schon sagte, leider machen die Krawalltouristen mittlerweile einen Großteil der Demos aus




Ich respektiere ja deine Meinung aber dafür muss nicht gleich ein Auto brennen.

Menschen sind immer verschiedener Ansicht jedoch muss sich eine Mehrheit auf einen Zwischenweg einigen. Alles andere endete bisher immer in Unterdrückung.

Achja Armutsgrenze liegt International bei weniger als 1 Dollar pro Tag. Somit hast du gerade einen hungernden Somalier mit einem Hartz 4 Empfänger gleichgesetzt, dass stimmt so nicht!


----------



## Shi (30. April 2010)

Das mit der Armutsgrenze hab ich falsch ausgedrückt sorry. Ich meinte die "Armut"sgrenze in Deutschland -> Hartz IV 

Nochmal entschuldigung


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Autos demolieren, ja. Aber wenn da jetzt ein Fiat Uno in der Nähe steht, dann brennt der wahrscheinlich nicht. Sondern Autos wie Mercedes S-Klasse etc... Da diese Autos reicheren Menschen gehören, und der Reichtum wohl meist ungerecht verteilt ist im Kapitalismus/bzw. der "sozialen" Marktwirtschaft wird diesen Reiche mal ein Denkzettel verpasst!


 
Wie unlogisch ist das denn?  
Die meisten reichen, die solche Autos fahren, parken erst mal nicht in Kreuzberg, dann sind sie versichert, also wird die Allgemeinheit über erhöhte Versicherungsgebühren den Schaden zahlen.

Außerdem brennen bei solchen "Veranstaltungen" in der Regel alle Arten von Autos und nicht nur solche, die reichjen gehören und von den man weiß, dass sie nicht versichert sind.


----------



## Shi (30. April 2010)

Demos finden in ganz Deutschland statt.


> Außerdem brennen bei solchen "Veranstaltungen" in der Regel alle Arten von Autos und nicht nur solche, die reichjen gehören und von den man weiß, dass sie nicht versichert sind.



Ich kann nur immer wieder auf die Krawalltouristen hinweisen! Wahre Linksautonome die nicht nur auf Zerstörung aus sind würden so etwas nicht tun. MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2010)

Warum grenzen die sich denn nicht von denen ab?
Einfach der Polizei ausliefern und fertig.


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2010)

Es gibt immer mehr reine Krawall-Touristen, das war schon vor 2-3 Jahren so, da waren ganz normal gekleidete "Asi"-Jugendliche, die auch in die Kamera gesagt haben, dass die wegen Randale da sind, nicht wegen irgendwelchen politischen Aussagen/Aktionen. Und diese Leute so einfach "ausliefern" ist auch nicht so einfach, denn bevor die loslegen, kann man die ja nicht schon "ausliefern", und wenn die mal loslegen, ist die Polzei ja da - warum soll dann ein friedlicher Linker sich in Gefahr begeben und einen asozialen Schläger "überwältigen", um ihn zur polizei zu bringen?  


@Autos demolieren: das ist echt der größte Schwachsinn, selbst wenn es ne S-klasse ist weißt man ja nicht, ob die einem egoistischem Kapitalisten gehört, der mit Freude und Sadismus andere Leute aus seinem Karriereweg wegrempelt und vlt. sogar illegal agiert, oder ob sie einem hilfsbereiten und supernettem ehrlichen Unternehmer gehört, der einfach nur gut und hart arbeitet, clever wirschaftet und sich obwohl er viel für andere Leute tut das Geld für so ein Auto übrig hat, das ihm zudem seine Angestellten von Herzen gönnen.


----------



## Shi (30. April 2010)

Weil die Polizei noch weniger von den Autonomen geschätzt wird? Die Demos richten sich doch auch gegen diese


----------



## Squatrat (30. April 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Das mit der Armutsgrenze hab ich falsch ausgedrückt sorry. Ich meinte die "Armut"sgrenze in Deutschland -> Hartz IV
> 
> Nochmal entschuldigung



Ich habe damit auch gemeint das Armut im Internationalen Sinne in Deutschland nicht existiert, ausgenommen bei Obdachlosen und anderen nicht gemeldeten Personen.

Es gibt jedoch eine absoloute Unterschicht, sprich Hartz 4 Empfänger.

Ich würde auch am Liebsten einen Staat haben bei dem alle Glücklich sind und ALLE Mercedes fahren können wenn sie wollen.


----------



## Shi (30. April 2010)

Man braucht keinen Mercedes um glücklich zu sein  Aber du hast Recht, genau das muss es sein, Gerechtigkeit


----------



## kuki122 (30. April 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Autos wie Mercedes S-Klasse etc... Da diese Autos reicheren Menschen gehören,



Das wage ich aber anzuzweifeln.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Weil die Polizei noch weniger von den Autonomen geschätzt wird? Die Demos richten sich doch auch gegen diese


 
Aber wenn die "echen" Autonomen die Krawallbrüder, die nur zum Kloppen kommen, einkesseln und an die Polizei ausliefern würden, damit sie wieder weiter rumdemonstrieren können, dann würde das ein deutliches Zeichen setzen, dass sich Krawallleute nicht mehr unter den Autonomen verstecken können.

Ich verdiene realtiv gut und kann gut leben (auch wenn ich kein Benz fahre, hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass ich mir keinen leisten könnte) würde ich es echt beschissen finden, wenn ein paar "Schwachmaten" mein Auto demolieren, denn ich arbeite für mein Geld, ich verdiene es, denn ich habe mich entsprechend gebildet, damit ich den Job machen kann, wo ich das Geld verdiene.
Daher habe ich kein Mitleid mit denen, die von der Polizei die volle Härte des Gummiknüppels abbgekommen.


----------



## Shi (30. April 2010)

1. Geht es meiner Familie tendenziell nunja auch gut. (wir sind nicht reich oder so)
2. Haha. Du gehst zu Polizei, hast vorher 3 Ferraris angezündet und 15 Steine geworfen;" Da bitte, der zündet Twingos an!"
3. War die S-Klasse nur ein Beispiel


----------



## Squatrat (30. April 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Man braucht keinen Mercedes um glücklich zu sein  Aber du hast Recht, genau das muss es sein, Gerechtigkeit



Deshalb sagte ich ja wenn sie wollen. 

Nur leider gibt es diesen Staat halt nicht. Ihn wird es vielleicht auch nie geben. 

Um eine faire Marktwirtschaft zu schaffen müssten alle Staaten mitziehen, was wohl nie eintreten wird, da es immer Staaten geben wird die anderer Meienung sind oder sich einen persönlichen Vorteil verschaffen wollen.

Planwirtschaft kann man vergessen siehe DDR (Computer dann übrigens wohl auch zumindest schnelle), China ist Kommunistisch und den menschen geht es trotzdem Beschissen (mal von den Parteichefs abgesehen).

Es brauchen nicht alle das gleiche zu verdienen, es muss fair entlohnt  werden ganz einfach. Ich habe auch nichts dagegen wenn ein Manager mit 2 Millionen nach Hause geht solange er daführ was für seine Firma und seine Angestellten tut. Es ist das generelle Problem das sich Manager dieser Zeit nicht mehr für das Wohl des Unternehmens sondern nur noch für ihr eigenes einsetzen (natürlich nicht alle).

Aber das wird es vielleicht erst in 100 Jahren geben wenn sich die Menschen wieder ein Stück weiterentwickelt haben.

Auf jedenfall ist es nicht rechtens anderen Menschen seinen Willen aufzwingen zu wollen, und das tut man nunmahl mit Gewalt.

(Auch wenn ich diese in manchen Fällen nicht generel Ablehne (Hitler, Stalin, Terroristen, Ahmadinedschad)


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> 1. Geht es meiner Familie tendenziell nunja auch gut. (wir sind nicht reich oder so)
> 2. Haha. Du gehst zu Polizei, hast vorher 3 Ferraris angezündet und 15 Steine geworfen;" Da bitte, der zündet Twingos an!"
> 3. War die S-Klasse nur ein Beispiel


 
Das solle man im Vorfeld machen, man bekommt doch mit, wer nur zum Anzünden kommt und wer wirklich eine politische Haltung vertritt oder etwas nicht?


----------



## Shi (30. April 2010)

China ist nur Scheinkommunismus, genauso wie Nordkorea, das sind (Partei-)Diktaturen 

Doppelpost edited




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das solle man im Vorfeld machen, man bekommt doch mit, wer nur zum Anzünden kommt und wer wirklich eine politische Haltung vertritt oder etwas nicht?



Im Vorfeld, aha, naja das sind Detailfragen, aber ein Autonomer würde wohl nicht zur Polizei gehen da die ja seine Feinde sind!


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> China ist nur Scheinkommunismus, genauso wie Nordkorea, das sind (Partei-)Diktaturen


 
Genau, das sind Diktaturen.
Was sind denn sozialistische Systeme denn sonst? 
Was war denn die DDR?
Wenn man sie freiheitlich eingestellt ist, wie man immer meinte, wieso gab es denn eine Stasi?
Derartiges Länder kann man doch nicht mit unseren Ländern vergleichen, daher sind derartige Demonstrationen doch sowieso völlig sinnlos.
Oder was wollen die Autonomen denn genau?
Gar keinen Staat mehr?
Das Recht des Stärkeren einführen?



Shi schrieb:


> Im Vorfeld, aha, naja das sind Detailfragen, aber ein Autonomer würde wohl nicht zur Polizei gehen da die ja seine Feinde sind!


 
Aber dann darf er sich auch nicht wundern, wenn er dafür verantwortlich gemacht wird, dass Autos brennen und Läden demoliert werden, auch wenn er nur mit einem Schild in der Hand durch die Straßen geht.


----------



## Squatrat (30. April 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> China ist nur Scheinkommunismus, genauso wie Nordkorea, das sind (Partei-)Diktaturen



Schon klar, jedoch hat es mit Kommunismus angefangen und hat dann so geendet. Was beim Kommunisus übrigens immer so war, da man um ihn durchzuhalten ein Autoritäres Staatswesen braucht, was sich dann irgendwann jemand zu nutzen macht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2010)

Kommunismus setzt einen starken Staat voraus, denn sonst kann man die Menschen nicht "auf gleicher Linie" trimmen.


----------



## Squatrat (30. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kommunismus setzt einen starken Staat voraus, denn sonst kann man die Menschen nicht "auf gleicher Linie" trimmen.



So habe ich das gesagt/gemeint.^^

Man merkt in der Geschichte auch das meist der der im Unrecht ist zuerst anfängt loszuprügeln, dann darf er sich auch nicht wundern wenn der andere sich verteidigt.


----------



## Shi (30. April 2010)

Die Menschen sind noch nicht reif für einen Kommunismus der aus allen Menschen gleichberechtigte und gleich wohlhabende Menschen macht. DDR, Nordkorea China etc.. der Fehler ist/war dass es einfach Menschen gibt die sich über andere stellen wollen bzw. mehr Macht haben wollen. Bis es einen Kommunismus gibt der diese Fehler nicht hat wird es noch dauern. BTW: das hier ist offtopic :verdreht:

Edit: Einen starken Staat ohne einzelne Menschen alleine regieren zu lassen


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2010)

Die Menschen werden nie reif für Gleichheit sein. Das Bestreben einiger mehr zu haben und besser zu sein als andere existiert immer.
Das merkt man schon in der Familie.
Ich muss nur meine Nchten anschauen, die sind noch sehr klein, aber da wird das verteidigt, was man hat und lieber wirf die eine es weg als wenn die andere das benutzen kann.
So ist der Mensch halt, damit muss man klar kommen, aber sie mir Gewalt einzusperren und gleich zu setzen, funktioniert nicht.
Guck dir doch China an. Da gibts inzwischen auch Millionäre, aber die meisten leben von der Hand in den Mund.


----------



## Squatrat (30. April 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Die Menschen sind noch nicht reif für einen Kommunismus der aus allen Menschen gleichberechtigte und gleich wohlhabende Menschen macht. DDR, Nordkorea China etc.. der Fehler ist/war dass es einfach Menschen gibt die sich über andere stellen wollen bzw. mehr Macht haben wollen. Bis es einen Kommunismus gibt der diese Fehler nicht hat wird es noch dauern. BTW: das hier ist offtopic :verdreht:
> 
> Edit: Einen starken Staat ohne einzelne Menschen alleine regieren zu lassen



Der Kommunismus an sich ist auch nicht vertretbar, da eben alle Menschen gleich sind! Menschen sind nun mal alle Unterschiedlich, und das muss man respektieren man kann nicht aus einem Physik Genie einen Zugführer machen wie es in der DDR der Fall war.

Der Kommunismus konzentriert sich nur auf eine Bevölkerungschicht und lässt alle anderen ausser Acht.

Der Menschliche Uhrtrieb ist es halt sich gegen andere zu behaupten.


----------



## Shi (30. April 2010)

Ja das ist das Problem in China, deshalb Scheinkommunismus! Es gibt genug Menschen die reif genug sind, jedoch sind immer bisher ein paar "falsche" an der Macht gewesen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2010)

Wo sind denn Menschen reif dafür? 
Mach doch mal eine allgemeine Umfrage und frag dabei, wer lieber reich sein will und wer lieber in einer Gesellschaft von gleichgestellten leben möchte. 
Ich denke, die Antwort kennt man.
Außerdem beachte mal, wie "fortschrittlich" in der technischen Entwicklung kommunistische Staaten denn so sind.


----------



## Squatrat (30. April 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Ja das ist das Problem in China, deshalb Scheinkommunismus! Es gibt genug Menschen die reif genug sind, jedoch sind immer bisher ein paar "falsche" an der Macht gewesen!



Es gibt nur Menschen die einem Geschickt weißmachen können, dass sie Reif genug sind.

Kann man doch anhand der Linken (Partei) erkennen, die sind nicht unbedingt blöd wissen aber genau das manche Menschen weniger intelligent sind als andere und genau das machen sie sich zu nutzen. Um ihre persönlciehen Interessen durchzusetzen. DIE LINKE ist nämlich nichts anderes als die SED 2.0.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Es gibt nur Menschen die einem Geschickt weißmachen können, das sie Reif genug sind.


 
Sowas sieht man bei Sekten auch sehr gut.


----------



## der_knoben (30. April 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> DIE LINKE ist nämlich nichts anderes als die SED 2.0.


Genau und die CSU ist Christlich und Sozial.

Wieso war man im Sozialistischen Block rückschrittlich?

Der Russe war zu erst im All, schon vergessen? Ganz schön rückschrittlich für nen Höhlen Bewohner.

Übrigens halte ich wenig von den scheiß Randalierern. Ich habe kein Verständnis dafür, wenn sowas gemacht wird. Widerum habe ich kein Verständnis gegenüber der Polizei, die jedes Mal aus ihrer Deeskalationstaktik eine Eskalationstaktik macht. Was für nen Blödsinn.
Das ist doch immer wieder gegenseitiges Hochschaukeln. Wenn die Autnomen die hochgerüsteten Polizisten sehen, dann wissen sie doch schon worauf es hinausläuft.


----------



## Icejester (30. April 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Wieso sollen nicht alle Menschen gleich viel Geld haben? Keine Armut, aber auch kein Reichtum?



Weil das der Gipfel der Ungerechtigkeit ist. Wer viel leistet oder kann, oder wessen Vorfahren viel geleistet haben, soll auch viel haben. Wer nichts leistet, kann oder vererbt bekommt, hat es auch ganz offensichtlich eher nicht verdient, viel zu haben.



Shi schrieb:


> Ich kann nur immer wieder auf die Krawalltouristen hinweisen! Wahre Linksautonome die nicht nur auf Zerstörung aus sind würden so etwas nicht tun.



 Linksautonome, die nicht auf Zerstörung aus sind? Der ist gut.

Abgesehen davon kannst Du mal davon ausgehen, daß es total sinnlos ist, Autos anzuzünden. Wenn Du neue und teure Autos abbrennst, kannst Du davon ausgehen, daß die vollkaskoversichert sind und der Schaden für die Allgemeinheit maximal, für den Halter minimal ist. Wenn aber eine danebenstehende Nuckelpinne mit abbrennt, sieht es genau anders herum aus, denn ein 15 Jahre alter Golf ist garantiert nicht mehr als haftpflichtversichert. Der Besitzer kann sich aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem nicht so einfach einen neuen aus dem Ärmel schütteln, sonst würde der eh schon was netteres fahren. Darüber solltest Du mal nachdenken.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (30. April 2010)

Linke Gewalt, rechte Gewalt... Alles ********!

Und zum Thema "gibt ja noch keine Todesopfer Linker Gewalt" Kommt noch, auch deren Hemmschwelle wird sinken.

Egal wer Gewalt anwendet, sie richtet sich selten gegen die "richtigen" und ist noch seltener eine Lösung für irgendwas.

Und sollte mein erarbeiteter "arme Leute '09er Fiesta" brennend oder sonst wie beschädigt werden von solchen Pappnasen, kann davon ausgegangen werden das so viele wie ich in die Finger kriegen kann mit ganz neutraler Gewalt vor die nächste Laterne laufen. 

Aber zum glück wohne ich hier relativ weit ab von solchen "Brennpunkten" und daher ist davon auszugehen das, so hoffe ich, weder mein Auto, noch die Laterne oder irgendein Linker, Rechter, Pinker oder Grüner Gewalttäter Schaden davon tragen wird.

Trotzdem mein Mitgefühl denen die sowas direkt ausgesetzt sind weil sie in der Umgebung wohnen.




Shi schrieb:


> Wahre  Linksautonome die nicht nur auf Zerstörung aus sind würden so etwas  nicht tun.



Ach herrje, nimm die Augenbinde ab oder hör auf zu Träumen


----------



## Squatrat (30. April 2010)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Genau und die CSU ist Christlich und Sozial.
> 
> Wieso war man im Sozialistischen Block rückschrittlich?
> 
> ...



Schau dir mal die Mitglieder der Linken und deren Vorgeschichte an, dann wirst du viele ehemalige SED Mitglieder finden. Wenn du es natürlich nicht sehen willst wirst du es nicht sehen.

Davon das eine Partei das Wort Christlich im Namen trägt halte ich sowieso nichts da nach meiner Meinung nach Staat und Religion getrennt gehören.

Achja am besten wir schicken gar keine Polizisten zu den Demonstrationen damit Autonome und Nazis schön die unbeteiligten Anwohner zerfleischen und terrorisieren können. Oder wenn dann nur welche in Unternhemd mit aufgedruckter Zielscheibe, damit sich die armen Randalierer nicht angegriffen fühlen!


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. April 2010)

naja, die linken, denen is ja sowieso nich mehr zu helfen


----------



## Malkav85 (30. April 2010)

Also wenn ich das jetzt mal so zusammenfassen darf, dann demonstrieren die Linken gegen den Staat, der allen ein wunderbares Leben ermöglichen soll und in dem keiner arbeiten gehen möchte? Sehe ich das richtig?

Ein sozialer Staat der sein Geld für das Soziale woher nimmt? In dem alle friedlich nebeneinander wohnen und jeder gleich viel hat? 

Also dafür muss man doch nicht randalieren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Der erste Mai steht wieder vor der Tür und wie jedes Jahr werden wieder Mülltonnen angezündet, Polizisten mit Steinen beworfen und "Demos" gestartet.
> 
> Kann mir jemand erklären, für was/gegen was die Linken und die Rechten "demonstrieren"?



Nö.
Was "Die Linken" machen, kann man nicht erklären, denn eine unangemessen Verallgemeinerung/Zusammenfassung kann nichts machen. Die kann höchstens missbraucht werden, um Leute schlecht zu reden.
Für "Die Rechten" gilt ähnliches. (auch wenn die Demos ähnlicher ausfallen, weil viele rechts ausgerichtete Strömungen ihre Kernpunkte nicht öffentlich vertreten dürfen)

Zur Auswahl stehen z.B. Arbeiterrechte, Grundrechte, soziale Gesellschaft, persönliche Freiheiten, diverse Bildungsthemen, Frieden, Völkerverständigung, dieses Jahr würde ich auch ein bißchen was gegen AKWs erwarten,... (rechte Themen sind mir nicht sooo geläufig. Da mögen die hiesigen NPD-Verteidiger was sagen).

Was man eher beantworten kann: Wofür/Wogegen demonstrieren diejenigen, deren kriminelle Gewalttaten wieder 90% der Berichterstattung einnehmen werden?
Antwort:
In 90+% der Fälle für/gegen gar nichts. Die haben einfach nur ""Spaß"". Willkommen in unserer netten, friedlichen, gemeinschaftlichen Gesellschaft die Wert auf ein gutes Miteinander legt, Konflikte im Gespräch löst und Feindseligkeiten und (Konkurrenz)Kämpfe ebenso ablehnt, wie Gewalt(darstellungen) zur Unterhaltung.
(die verbleibenden <10% ""demonstrieren"" übrigens gegen "das System", wobei dieser Begriff i.d.R. sämtliche staatlichen und wirtschaftlichen Einrichtungen sowie weite Teile der Bevölkerung einschließt)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber wenn die "echen" Autonomen die Krawallbrüder, die nur zum Kloppen kommen, einkesseln und an die Polizei ausliefern würden, damit sie wieder weiter rumdemonstrieren können, dann...



...hätten sie sich in Lebensgefahr begeben und der Freiheitsberaubung schuldig gemacht. Demonstranten sind keine Hilfspolizisten und von ihnen zu verlangen, dass sie die Grundrechte anderer in einer Form von Selbstjustiz einschränken, weil die staatlichen Verteidiger dieser Grundrechte hoffnungslos überfordert sind, ist absurd.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oder was wollen die Autonomen denn genau?
> Gar keinen Staat mehr?



Siehe oben:
z.T. ja. z.T. einen anderen. z.T. was ganz anderes. (die heißen "Autonom", weil sie sich eben nicht einer Gruppierung mit einem Ziel zuordnen lassen)

Diejenigen, die "Kommunismus" wollen, haben i.d.R. entweder keine realistische Einschätzung des (fehlenden) moralischen Niveaus der Bevölkerung, keine realistische Einschätzung von den Bedingungen, die für einen funktionierenden Kommunismus erfüllt sein müssen, oder ablehnungswürdige Einstellungen gegenüber gewissen Grundrechten.





Squatrat schrieb:


> Der Kommunismus an sich ist auch nicht vertretbar, da eben alle Menschen gleich sind! Menschen sind nun mal alle Unterschiedlich, und das muss man respektieren



Kommunismus strebt nicht (zwingend) danach, alle Menschen gleich zu machen, sondern danach, allen Menschen gleiche Möglichkeiten zu geben.
Zwangsmaßnahmen und Planungsfehler in der DDR haben wenig mit derartigen Grundgedanken zu tun, aber viel mit Unfähigkeit und Unterdrückung.



> Der Kommunismus konzentriert sich nur auf eine Bevölkerungschicht und lässt alle anderen ausser Acht.



Nein. Der Kommunismus konzentriert sich darauf, dass es nur eine Bevölkerungsschicht (um die er sich kümmert) gibt und keine weiteren Schichten, die sich unterordnen müssen oder die sich über andere stellen.
(Theorie. Fehlende Existenz von Kommunismus in der Realität wurde ja angesprochen)



> Der Menschliche Uhrtrieb ist es halt sich gegen andere zu behaupten.



Tjo. Zivilisation* oder rücksichtsloser Vernichtungskampf ums Überleben. Beides hat seine Vorteile, aber man muss sich entscheiden.

*: der idealisierte Begriff, nicht dass, was sich in der Realität unter dem Namen versteckt




Squatrat schrieb:


> DIE LINKE ist nämlich nichts anderes als die SED 2.0.



Detailierte Diskussionen (also z.B. die Begründung für die verleumdnerische Aussage) über die Linke bitte im Thread zu Linken, hier geht es um 1. Mai Krawalle und deren Hintergründe. Die Linke (oder andere Parteien) beteiligen sich an den Krawallen aber gar nicht.


----------



## Malkav85 (30. April 2010)

Aber wenn diese 10% gegen das System sind, weshalb wandern die nicht einfach aus? Ach ja, die haben wahrscheinlich kein Geld/keine Lust und schimpfen auf den Staat der sie sehr wahrscheinlich mit Hartz4 unterstützt  Blödes System


----------



## Squatrat (30. April 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein. Der Kommunismus konzentriert sich darauf, dass es nur eine Bevölkerungsschicht (um die er sich kümmert) gibt und keine weiteren Schichten, die sich unterordnen müssen oder die sich über andere stellen.
> (Theorie. Fehlende Existenz von Kommunismus in der Realität wurde ja angesprochen)
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wollte damit nicht aussagen das ein einzelner Mensch sich nur um sich selbst kümmern sollte, ich wollte nur klarmachen das der Mensch einen gewissen Uhrtrieb hat der bei manchen mehr bei manchen weniger ausgeprägt ist.

Zur Linken:
Undurchsichtig und extrem: Wie gefährlich ist die Linkspartei? | report MÜNCHEN | Das Erste | BR

Naja ist ein öffentlich rechtliches Medium, die spinnen manchmal rum. Sieht man ja an der "Killerspiel" Diskussion jedoch, findet sich noch mehr im Netz zum Beispiel den Lebenslauf von Gregor Gysi.

Die Linke beteiligt sich in so fern an den Krawallen beteiligt das sie im Bundestag oder auch verschiedenen Landtägen schon mehrmals die Demonstarnten in Schutz genommen hat.

Und um den Satz zu korrigieren:

Die Linke ist MEINER MEINUNG NACH nichts weiter als die SED 2.0.

Jetzt ist es freie Meinugsäußerung.


----------



## Shi (30. April 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Aber wenn diese 10% gegen das System sind, weshalb wandern die nicht einfach aus? Ach ja, die haben wahrscheinlich kein Geld/keine Lust und schimpfen auf den Staat der sie sehr wahrscheinlich mit Hartz4 unterstützt  Blödes System



Woher willst du denn das wissen, das die alle nur von H4 leben? Quelle? BTW: Jedes politsche System hat Fehler! Und das mit "keine Lust auf Arbeit", das erinnert mich an Guido


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2010)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Wieso war man im Sozialistischen Block rückschrittlich?


 
In Sachen innovativer Ideen und Forschung? 



der_knoben schrieb:


> Der Russe war zu erst im All, schon vergessen? Ganz schön rückschrittlich für nen Höhlen Bewohner.


 
Tja, dass das militärischen Zielen und der Propaganda dient, ist dir sicher aufgefallen, oder?

Wo wurden denn technologisch sinnvole Dinge, jetzt auch mal außerhalb des Militär angesiedelt, erfunden?
In kommunistischen Ländern?
In Diktaturen?
Oder doch eher ich demokratisch geprägten Ländern? 
Die arabische Welt hat sehr viele Dinge entdeckt/erfunden/voran gebracht, dann kam die Religion und hat jede Art des Fortschritts abgewürgt, keine Erfindungen mehr, keine Forschung, wie viele Nobelpreisträger kommen noch mal aus der arabischen Welt und forschen auch dort?
Wie viele Nobelpreisträger kommen aus kommunistischen Ländern und forschen auch dort?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...hätten sie sich in Lebensgefahr begeben und der Freiheitsberaubung schuldig gemacht. Demonstranten sind keine Hilfspolizisten und von ihnen zu verlangen, dass sie die Grundrechte anderer in einer Form von Selbstjustiz einschränken, weil die staatlichen Verteidiger dieser Grundrechte hoffnungslos überfordert sind, ist absurd.


 
Klares neeee.
Wenn ich ein Einbrecher bei mir stelle und dieses festhalte, bis die Polizei eintrifft, hat das rein gar nichts mit Freiheitsberaubung zu tun.
Die Autonomen, die die Randalierer unter den eigenen Reihen stellen, ich nehme mal an, dass die "normalen" Autonomen (was für ein Ausdruck ) sicher in der Überzahl sind, können diese Randalierer dann festnehmen (festnehmen darf jeder Bürger, verhaften nur die Polizei, siehe § 127 StPO) und der Polizei übergeben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Siehe oben:
> z.T. ja. z.T. einen anderen. z.T. was ganz anderes. (die heißen "Autonom", weil sie sich eben nicht einer Gruppierung mit einem Ziel zuordnen lassen)


 
Was aber irgendwie völlig unlogisch ist, denn es muss ja ein Endziel geben. 
Also, was will ein Autonomer?
Völlig frei von staatlicher Kontrolle/Einfluss leben?
Dann hat er aber auch keinerlei Anspruch auf Bürgerrechte. Also ist er praktisch freiwild und kann als solches entsprechend behandelt werden.
Ist für mich nicht wirklich ein Ziel. 



Shi schrieb:


> Woher willst du denn das wissen, das die alle nur von H4 leben? Quelle? BTW: Jedes politsche System hat Fehler! Und das mit "keine Lust auf Arbeit", das erinnert mich an Guido


 
Da gehts für mich eher um Wahrscheinlichkeiten.
Dass ein Hartzer eher gegen das bestehende Regime antritt als ein reicher FDPler, ist für mich eigentlich logisch.


----------



## Shi (30. April 2010)

Hey Quanti: 
Wissenschaft in der Sowjetunion ? Wikipedia
Liste der tschechischen Nobelpreisträger ? Wikipedia

Naja sind schon einige aus der Tschechoslowakei/UdSSR  z.B.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2010)

Hey, 2 Stück, leider einer in Literatur und das hat dann nichts mit Technologie zu tun, aber immerhin.  
Schlimm nur, dass die alle nicht in Russland forschen.


----------



## Shi (30. April 2010)

Äh was? schau mal den 1. Link an!


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2010)

Der erste Satz bezog sich auf den zweiten Link. 
Im ersten Link gibts ein paar Russen, aber schau mal, wie die geforscht haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Aber wenn diese 10% gegen das System sind, weshalb wandern die nicht einfach aus?



Äh:
Die Zahl der potentiellen Auswanderungsziele für jemanden, der für Kommunismus oder Anarchie ist, liegt bei exakt Null.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo wurden denn technologisch sinnvole Dinge, jetzt auch mal außerhalb des Militär angesiedelt, erfunden?
> In kommunistischen Ländern?
> In Diktaturen?
> Oder doch eher ich demokratisch geprägten Ländern?



Hängt stark von den Definitionen von "außerhalb des Militärs" (es gibt arg wenig technisches, dessen Entwicklung nicht irgendwann militärisch unterstützt wurde), "erfunden" (wer hat welchen Anteil an der "Erfindung" eines komplexen Gebrauchsgegenstandes? Was nützt das Konzept ohne die "marktreife" Umsetzung und umgekehrt?9, "kommunistische Länder" (gibts sowas?), "Diktaturen" (zumindest ohne weitere zeitliche Einschränkung) und "demokratisch geprägte Länder" ab.



> Die arabische Welt hat sehr viele Dinge entdeckt/erfunden/voran gebracht, dann kam die Religion und hat jede Art des Fortschritts abgewürgt,



Äh: "Die Religion" gehört zu einer der ältesten "Erfinungen" aus Vorderasien. Falls du den Islam meinst, so solltest du dir mal darüber Gedanken machen, warum man die letzte (und meist beachteste) Blütezeit der Region den Namen "goldenes Zeitalter des Islam" trägt.
Will man das Ende des selbigen an einem Ereigniss festmachen, liegt "mongolische Invasion" übrigens auf Platz 1, dicht gefolgt -nicht nur auf der Liste, auch in der Realität- von der Einwanderung von Turkvölkern. Womit wir dann wieder beim Ausgangsthema wären "Gewalt/Krieg und gesellschaftlicher Fortschritt".



> keine Erfindungen mehr, keine Forschung, wie viele Nobelpreisträger kommen noch mal aus der arabischen Welt und forschen auch dort?



Soweit ich das überblicken kann: Mehr als z.B. aus/in Mittelamerika.
Pro Kopf Bevölkerung geschätzt nicht weniger, als in anderen Gegenden mit vergleichbarer Kolonialgeschichte.



> Wie viele Nobelpreisträger kommen aus kommunistischen Ländern und forschen auch dort?



Again: Was sind "kommunisitische Länder"?
Für die UdSSR erwähnt Wikipedia 23 Nobelpreisträger explizit, für russische, sowjetische oder chinesische Staatsbürger werden 21 Nobelpreise (z.T. mehrere Preisträger) gezählt.
Es haben z.B. genausoviele Sowjetbürger einen Nobelpreis in Wirtschaftswissenschaften erhalten, wie deutsche.



> Klares neeee.
> Wenn ich ein Einbrecher bei mir stelle und dieses festhalte, bis die Polizei eintrifft, hat das rein gar nichts mit Freiheitsberaubung zu tun.



Wenn jemand eine Straftat gegen dich begeht, ist das schon mal was ganz anderes.



> Die Autonomen, die die Randalierer unter den eigenen Reihen stellen, ich nehme mal an, dass die "normalen" Autonomen (was für ein Ausdruck ) sicher in der Überzahl sind, können diese Randalierer dann festnehmen (festnehmen darf jeder Bürger, verhaften nur die Polizei, siehe § 127 StPO) und der Polizei übergeben.



Klar. Sobald man "in der Überzahl ist" (wie man kann man das als individueller Demonstrant eigentlich sein?), kann man Molotov-Cocktail schmeißende Gewalttäter festnehmen.
Hallo?
Gehts noch?
Würdest du gegen Leute vorgehen, die erklätermaßen angereißt sind, um einem Polizisten einen Stein durch den Schädel zu schmeißen?
Falls ja: Warum bist du dann nicht da?
Falls nein: Dann verlange es auch von niemand anderem.



> Was aber irgendwie völlig unlogisch ist, denn es muss ja ein Endziel geben.
> Also, was will ein Autonomer?



Ich wiederhole: Es gibt keinen Einheits-Autonomen. Sicherlich haben die meisten ein mehr, imho meist minder gut definiertes Ziel. Aber es könnte schwer werden, zwei zu finden, bei denen dieses genau gleich aussieht.



> Da gehts für mich eher um Wahrscheinlichkeiten.
> Dass ein Hartzer eher gegen das bestehende Regime antritt als ein reicher FDPler, ist für mich eigentlich logisch.



Also zumindest die gegenteilige Logik (dass jemand, der dank des bestehenden Regimes reich geworden ist, die FDP unterstützt), wurde vor kurzem vehement abgestritten, als ich sie geäußert habe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn jemand eine Straftat gegen dich begeht, ist das schon mal was ganz anderes.


 
Wieder neee.
Wenn ich mitbekomme, wie jemand z.B. bei dir einbricht kann ich den Einbrecher stellen und festnehmen.
Einen Bankräuber kann ich doch ebenso stellen und festnehmen (wenn ich geschickt bin).
Hat doch nichts damit zu tun, dass es dabei explizit um mein Eigentum handeln muss.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh:
> Ich wiederhole: Es gibt keinen Einheits-Autonomen. Sicherlich haben die meisten ein mehr, imho meist minder gut definiertes Ziel. Aber es könnte schwer werden, zwei zu finden, bei denen dieses genau gleich aussieht.


 
Aber es wird sich doch ein gemeinsamen Grundziel erkennen. Denn offensichtlich halten sie alle zusammen, wenn die Polizei kommt.
Wie wäre es denn mal, wenn man zum 1. Mai eine Umfrage unter den Autonomen startet und klärt, was sie eigentlich wollen?
Repräsentativ wäre sie sicher. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also zumindest die gegenteilige Logik (dass jemand, der dank des bestehenden Regimes reich geworden ist, die FDP unterstützt), wurde vor kurzem vehement abgestritten, als ich sie geäußert habe.


 
Ich kenne jetzt niemanden, der allein durch die Politk der FDP reich geworden ist.
Abgesehen von einigen FDP Politikern, die nach ihrer Regierungszeit in die Privatwirtschaft gegangen und Karriere gemacht haben.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2010)

Zur Diskussion welches die bessere Staatsform ist:
Einfach mal die Entwicklung von Singapur von Mitte des letzten Jahrhunderts bis zur Jahrtausendwende betrachten und dann bedenken dass es in der Zeit effektiv eine Dikatatur unter Lee Kuan Yews  gab. 
Auch Nordkorea ging es zur Zeit des ersten Kim zumindest wirtschaftlich besser als Südkorea, auch wenn man das heute kaum noch glauben will.
Das heißt nicht dass ich mir deswegen eine autoritäre Regierung wünsche, zeigt aber dass man mit Verallgemeinerungen vorsichtig sein sollte.

Zur Frage was "die Rechten" wollen:
Da geht es wohl in erster Linie darum dass es Adolf war der den ersten Mai in Deutschland zum Staatsfeiertag gemacht hat... 

Zu den Krawallen:
Von mir gibt es dafür absolut kein Verständnis. Gewalt ist kein Symbol sondern einfach nur Gewalt und damit zu verurteilen. 
Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass eine Ideologische Gruppierung auf diese Art nicht gerade an Zuspruch gewinnt. Wer weiß wie weit die Linke Bewegung mittlerweile wäre wenn nicht immer wieder eine RAF o.Ä. jedwede Annäherung zur restlichen Bevölkerung wegbomben/prügeln würde. 

Aus der Hundertschaft in Berlin kenne ich persönlich nur einen Beteiligten und der klingt sicher nicht nach "prügelndem Polizistenschwein". Vielmehr ist es ein frisch gebackener Familienvater der einfach nur heil wieder zu seinem Kind zurück möchte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber es wird sich doch ein gemeinsamen Grundziel erkennen. Denn offensichtlich halten sie alle zusammen, wenn die Polizei kommt.



Es mag einen gemeinsamen ersten Schritt geben, zumindest unter den 1. Mai Krawallos (ob diese Gruppe alle "Autonomen" in dieser Frage beinhaltet, weiß ich nicht): Herrschendes System/Ordnung vernichten.
Was man als bessere Nachfolge ansieht ("Ziel") ist aber eben nicht einheitlich.



> Wie wäre es denn mal, wenn man zum 1. Mai eine Umfrage unter den Autonomen startet und klärt, was sie eigentlich wollen?
> Repräsentativ wäre sie sicher.



Klar. Straßenumfragen sind immer repräsentativ und in dem Fall kann man auch sie schnell in großer Zahl einholen, muss nur jeder seine Meinung auf seinen Stein schreiben und den in die Sammelbox einwerfen (selbige sollte also z.B. auf einem Wasserwerfer platziert werden).




> Ich kenne jetzt niemanden, der allein durch die Politk der FDP reich geworden ist.
> Abgesehen von einigen FDP Politikern, die nach ihrer Regierungszeit in die Privatwirtschaft gegangen und Karriere gemacht haben.



Tjo. Und ich kenne (bzw. kannte) Leute, die zwar (sehr) komfortabel vom Geld ihrer Eltern leben konnten und sowas "alternatives" wie Jura studieren, aber trotzdem sehr gern handgreifliche Meinungsäußerung praktizieren. (Ob auch 1. Mai weiß ich nicht. Aber Polizisten vor NPD-Anhängern gelten definitiv als überwindbares Hinderniss, dass selbst schuld hat)


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Aus der Hundertschaft in Berlin kenne ich persönlich nur einen Beteiligten und der klingt sicher nicht nach "prügelndem Polizistenschwein". Vielmehr ist es ein frisch gebackener Familienvater der einfach nur heil wieder zu seinem Kind zurück möchte.


 
Ich kann das aber durchaus nachvollziehen, wenn die Polizisten sehen, wie ein Kollege von den Autonomen gegriffen und zusammengeschlagen wird, also man auch noch weiter auf ihn einprügelt, wenn er schon hilflos am Boden liegt. Dass dann einige Polizisten etwas "härter" durchschlagen, wenn sie ihrerseits einen Autonomen "in die Finger" kriegen sollten, ist meiner Meinung nach völlig normal, auch wenns nicht erwünscht ist.
So ein aggresives Verhalten ist nun mal typisch für Menschen, davor ist niemand sicher.
Wenn ein Typ meinen Kumpel verkloppt, würde ich mir den auch gründlich vornehmen wollen, auch wenn ich nicht der Austeiler bin.


----------



## Squatrat (1. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kann das aber durchaus nachvollziehen, wenn die Polizisten sehen, wie ein Kollege von den Autonomen gegriffen und zusammengeschlagen wird, also man auch noch weiter auf ihn einprügelt, wenn er schon hilflos am Boden liegt. Dass dann einige Polizisten etwas "härter" durchschlagen, wenn sie ihrerseits einen Autonomen "in die Finger" kriegen sollten, ist meiner Meinung nach völlig normal, auch wenns nicht erwünscht ist.
> So ein aggresives Verhalten ist nun mal typisch für Menschen, davor ist niemand sicher.
> Wenn ein Typ meinen Kumpel verkloppt, würde ich mir den auch gründlich vornehmen wollen, auch wenn ich nicht der Austeiler bin.



Das ist auch genau das Problem an der Sache würden die Autonomen Linken Rechten oder was auch immer einfach das Prügeln lassen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das die Polizei dann noch hart durchgreifen würde. Warum können die ihre Ansichten nicht einfach zivilisiert vertreten?

Und übrigens Kommunistische Länder waren in der Militärischen Technologie den westlichen Ländern am Anfang nicht unterlegen, so lässt sich auch erklären das die Russen zuerst im Weltall waren. Jedoch sollte man sich mal anschauen welche Technologie die Privatpersonen in ihrem Haushalt hatten. Denn die Privatfirmen die viel Geld investieren um so etwas wie Personal Computer zu entwickeln gab es einfach nicht. Es gab nur die Staatliche Planwirtschaft und die war viel eher an der nächsten Langstreckenrakete interresiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass dann einige Polizisten etwas "härter" durchschlagen, wenn sie ihrerseits einen Autonomen "in die Finger" kriegen sollten, ist meiner Meinung nach völlig normal, auch wenns nicht erwünscht ist.
> So ein aggresives Verhalten ist nun mal typisch für Menschen, davor ist niemand sicher.



Polizisten sollen sich aber eigentlich besser verhalten, als jeder x-beliebige. Eigentlich vorbildlich und ~fehlerfrei.
Sonst können wir sie auch gleich abschaffen und es eben jedem x-beliebigen Überlassen. Es gibt genug Rentner, die nur darauf warten, Strafzettel aufzustellen*, genug Nazis, die liebend gerne eine Autonomendemo in ihre Schranken verweisen möchte,...





Squatrat schrieb:


> Das ist auch genau das Problem an der Sache würden die Autonomen Linken Rechten oder was auch immer einfach das Prügeln lassen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das die Polizei dann noch hart durchgreifen würde.



Merkwürdigerweise gibt es auch hartdurchgreifende Polizsten in Bereichen, in denen gar niemand geprügelt hat oder sonst irgendwie handgreiflich geworden ist...
Wie überall anders gilt auch bei Demos: Wenige können viel Ärger machen. Wenn man darauf mit Aggression gegenüber allen reagiert, ist es nach kurzer Zeit ziemlich egal, wer angefangen hat.




> Und übrigens Kommunistische Länder waren in der Militärischen Technologie den westlichen Ländern am Anfang nicht unterlegen, so lässt sich auch erklären das die Russen zuerst im Weltall waren. Jedoch sollte man sich mal anschauen welche Technologie die Privatpersonen in ihrem Haushalt hatten. Denn die Privatfirmen die viel Geld investieren um so etwas wie Personal Computer zu entwickeln gab es einfach nicht. Es gab nur die Staatliche Planwirtschaft und die war viel eher an der nächsten Langstreckenrakete interresiert.



Blöde Frage: Was für Personal Computer hatte denn der durchschnittliche BRD-Haushahlt anno 1989? Vermutlich "gar keinen", und das trotz eines Diktatur-freien Systems, dass auf die Ressourcen ~80-90% der Welt zugreifen konnte (darunter quasi alles, was vor den ersten sozialistischen Revolutionen in irgend einer Weise wissenschaftliche Führungspositionen inne hatte), und in dem Privatunterhaltung einen hohen Stellenwert genoß.

(übrigens sind Computer, Langstreckenraketen und Raumfahrtprogramme eng verwandt: Nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg hatten die USA Nazi-Wissenschaflter, die effiziente Mittelstreckenraketen für die Entfernung BRD/Frankreich/GB -> Moskau entwickelt haben. Die UdSSR hatte ein paar Raketen und Fertigungssysteme, die sie mangels Kenntniss der Konstruktionshintergründe erstmal nur skalieren könnten. Das haben sie für die Dimension "Moskau -> Washington" gemacht. Ein paar Jahre später hatten sie dadurch Raketen mit Nutzlasten im Tonnen-Bereich, die hervorragend geeignet waren, um Menschen oder Satelliten mit Röhren-Elektronik ins All zu schicken. Die USA sahen sich gezwungen, Milliarden in Miniaturisierung zu investieren...)



*ich wette, gleich kommt eine Anmerkung zum Thema Zuständigkeit


----------



## Shi (1. Mai 2010)

Außerdem sollte man ein herausragendes Stück sowietischer Ingenieurskunst nicht vernachlässigen: Die AK 47


----------



## Icejester (1. Mai 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *ich wette, gleich kommt eine Anmerkung zum Thema Zuständigkeit



Die provozierst Du mit dieser Fußnote selbst. Und jetzt halt Dich fest: Jeder kann Ordnungswidrigkeiten beim Ordnungsamt anzeigen. Und häufig genug entspricht das Amt einer solchen Privatanzeige auch, sodaß bspw. dem Falschparker dann tatsächlich einige Tage später ein echtes Knöllchen geschickt wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Polizisten sollen sich aber eigentlich besser verhalten, als jeder x-beliebige. Eigentlich vorbildlich und ~fehlerfrei.


 
Natürlich wäre das wünschenswert, aber Polizisten sind auch nur Menschen und Menschen reagieren auf Stress unterschiedlich.

Da ich aber noch nie auf einer Demo war (mir gehts super, ich brauche für nichts demonstrieren ), weiß ich nicht, wer wann aggresiv wird und wann was ausartet.



Shi schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte man ein herausragendes Stück sowietischer Ingenieurskunst nicht vernachlässigen: Die AK 47


 
Jep, bei allen Waffenhändlern sehr beliebt.


----------



## Squatrat (1. Mai 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte man ein herausragendes Stück sowietischer Ingenieurskunst nicht vernachlässigen: Die AK 47



Soviel zu friedlicher Konfliktlösung.^^

Ich sagte ja auch in Militärischer Hinsicht nicht Rückschritlich, nur halt in Privater.

Ok das mit dem PC war nur ein Beispiel, alternativ kann man auch das Telefon nehmen.


----------



## Shi (1. Mai 2010)

Die AK47 war  ihrer Zeit weit voraus... und heute ist sie auch noch ziemlich effektiv  ein ziviles Beispiel ist mir nicht eingefallen


----------



## Gamer_95 (1. Mai 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Aus der Hundertschaft in Berlin kenne ich persönlich nur einen Beteiligten und der klingt sicher nicht nach "prügelndem Polizistenschwein". Vielmehr ist es ein frisch gebackener Familienvater der einfach nur heil wieder zu seinem Kind zurück möchte.



Aber soo sind bei weiten nicht alle.
Gestern hat einer zu mir gesagt obwohl ich garnichts gemacht habe:
"Wenn du was willst, dann komm doch her! Ich leg den Hund solange weg."
Aber das war nicht bei ner Demo sondern beim Fussball.
VFL Osnabrück vs. Holstein Kiel.

In diesem Sinne: A.C.A.B. (All colours are Beautiful)


----------



## riedochs (2. Mai 2010)

Meine Meinung: Die ganzen Krawallmacher zusammenknüppeln bis diese keinen Mux mehr von sich gegen können. Unsere Polizei geht viel zu sanft vor. Gebrochene Knochen haben einen höheren Lerneffekt als ein paar Tage Knast.

Wer demonstrieren will gerne, aber friedlich.


----------



## Jami (2. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem, mal ganz davon abgesehen das deren politischen Ansichten für den A**** sind (meine Meinung), sie zerstören mit Vorliebe alles was ihnen in den Weg kommt.
> Und dann erwarten die noch das man über deren Meinung nachdenkt?





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dagegen hat ja auch niemand etwas.
> Doch muss man dazu nicht mit Steifen werfen, Autos zerstören und alles demolieren.


Hey, diejenigen die das tun, sind der linksextremen Gruppe zuzuordnen, und das ist eine Minderheit. Und mir ist es immernoch lieber, wenn Autos zerstört werden, ALS MENSCHEN, denn das ist es was die rechtsextreme Seite tut.  Es kann doch nicht angehen, das eindeutig Rechtsextreme in diesem Staat Polizeischutz erhalten?! Gestern bin ich an einer Gruppe von 90 Glatzen vorbei, der eine mit ner Goodnight left Side-Fahne, und hab schön in die Trillerpfeife gepustet, die mir ein Gegendemonstrant kurz vorher in die Hand gedrückt hat, da kommt einer ausner Hunderschaft an und sagt mir ich soll sofort aufhören zu pfeifen, sonst gibt es Ärger, das sei nämlich gesetzeswidrig. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre das wünschenswert, aber Polizisten sind auch nur Menschen und Menschen reagieren auf Stress unterschiedlich.
> Da ich aber noch nie auf einer Demo war (mir gehts super, ich brauche für nichts demonstrieren ), weiß ich nicht, wer wann aggresiv wird und wann was ausartet.


Falsch falsch falsch, die Polizisten dürfen in diesem Fall nicht nur Menschen sein, und unterschiedlich auf Stress reagieren, das ist ihr Beruf! Die wurden dazu ausgebildet, in genau so einer Situation ruhig und sachlich vorzugehen, was sie aber nicht schaffen. 
Es gibt genug Videos, wo 2,3 Polizisten sich einfach einen vorbeigehenden, der nichts macht außer was zu rufen, schnappen der nichts macht, und den dann zu boden prügeln, während hinter ihnen Molotows geworfen werden. 

Generell pisst es mich an, dass bei jeder größeren Demo die Linken gleich als Steinewerfer bezeichnet werden, obwohl das wie gesagt ein kleiner, extremer und unter den restlichen linkseingestellten keine Unterstützung findender Block ist. 
Während die Nazischweine weiter schön von der Polizei betreut werden, damit sie auch weiter ihr rechtes Gedankengut unter die Leute bringen können. Zitat: "Wir sind die Dortmunder Nationalsozialisten, wir möchten jedem deutschen Kind einen Kindergartenplatz garantieren."


riedochs schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Die ganzen Krawallmacher  zusammenknüppeln bis diese keinen Mux mehr von sich gegen können. Unsere  Polizei geht viel zu sanft vor. Gebrochene Knochen haben einen höheren  Lerneffekt als ein paar Tage Knast.
> 
> Wer demonstrieren will gerne, aber friedlich.


Auch die rechten Krawallmacher die letztes Jahr in Dortmund einfach mal so ne friedliche Demo gesprengt haben, und auf alles eingeprügelt haben, was sich bewegt?


----------



## Squatrat (2. Mai 2010)

> Hey, diejenigen die das tun, sind der linksextremen Gruppe zuzuordnen,  und das ist eine Minderheit. Und mir ist es immernoch lieber, wenn Autos  zerstört werden, ALS MENSCHEN, denn das ist es was die rechtsextreme  Seite tut.  Es kann doch nicht angehen, das eindeutig Rechtsextreme in  diesem Staat Polizeischutz erhalten?! Gestern bin ich an einer Gruppe  von 90 Glatzen vorbei, der eine mit ner Goodnight left Side-Fahne, und  hab schön in die Trillerpfeife gepustet, die mir ein Gegendemonstrant  kurz vorher in die Hand gedrückt hat, da kommt einer ausner Hunderschaft  an und sagt mir ich soll sofort aufhören zu pfeifen, sonst gibt es  Ärger, das sei nämlich gesetzeswidrig.


Alle Rechtsradikalen Parteien gehören meiner Meinung nach verboten. Es kann einfach nicht sein das es in diesem Land eine politische Vereinigung gibt die aktiv einen Völkermord beschönigt. Wenn ich diese Typen sehe würde ich ihnen am liebsten allen der Reihe nach in die Eier treten.

Hatte der Polizist seine Tage?


----------



## Shi (2. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Alle Rechtradikalen Parteien gehören meiner Meinung nach verboten. Es kann einfach nicht sein das es in diesem Land eine politische Vereinigung gibt die aktiv einen Völkermord beschönigt. Wenn ich diese Typen sehe würde ich ihnen am liebsten allen der Reihe nach in die Eier treten.



Exakt meine Meinung!


----------



## Opheliac (2. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Alle Rechtradikalen Parteien gehören meiner Meinung nach verboten. Es kann einfach nicht sein das es in diesem Land eine politische Vereinigung gibt die aktiv einen Völkermord beschönigt. Wenn ich diese Typen sehe würde ich ihnen am liebsten allen der Reihe nach in die Eier treten.



Dann denn linksextremen Mist auch gleich verbieten, beide verbieten oder gar nichts.


----------



## Gamer_95 (2. Mai 2010)

Opheliac schrieb:


> Dann denn linksextremen Mist auch gleich verbieten, beide verbieten oder gar nichts.



Meiner meinung nach soll jeder so sein wie er will.
sch*** egal ob Links oder Rechts ob Hool oder Bulle ob Hells Angel oder Desperado. 
Es gibt ja eigentlich noch das recht auf meinungsfreiheit.


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. Mai 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja eigentlich noch das recht auf meinungsfreiheit.



Leider wird dieses Recht beschnitten in manchen Publikationen vor allem im Internet oder der Presse. Somit steht die Meinungsfreiheit nur auf dem Papier.


----------



## Jami (2. Mai 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6AXuNHe5JZg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6AXuNHe5JZg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
*So, jetzt möchte ich den Threadersteller mal dazu hören!!!(Die letzten 3-4 Sekunden)

*


----------



## Squatrat (2. Mai 2010)

Jami schrieb:


> *So, jetzt möchte ich den Threadersteller mal dazu hören!!!(Die letzten 3-4 Sekunden)
> 
> *



Naja mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen. Schade das man nicht sieht wie es eskaliert ist.

Scheint mir so als wäre der vermummt gewesen oder was fliegt da von seinem Kopf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2010)

Meins ebenso, der Typ hat doch seinen Kopf gegen den Fuß des Polizisten gedrückt.


----------



## Opheliac (2. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meins ebenso, der Typ hat doch seinen Kopf gegen den Fuß des Polizisten gedrückt.



Genauso schauts aus. Selber Schuld wer austeilt muß auch einstecken können. Selber Steine werfen aber bekommense mal selber was vorn Latz ist das Geheule groß.


----------



## Squatrat (2. Mai 2010)

Opheliac schrieb:


> Genauso schauts aus. Selber Schuld wer austeilt muß auch einstecken können. Selber Steine werfen aber bekommense mal selber was vorn Latz ist das Geheule groß.



Erst groß dem System den Krieg erklären wollen aber sobald sie was auf den Deckel bekommen heulend zur Presse rennen.

Wann merken die endlich dass ihr dämmliches rummprügeln sie niemals weiterbringen wird.

Das ist genauso als würde mir jetzt einer ins Gesicht schlagen und dann erwartet das ich ihn mag.


----------



## Jami (2. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Naja mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen. Schade das man nicht sieht wie es eskaliert ist.
> Scheint mir so als wäre der vermummt gewesen oder was fliegt da von seinem Kopf.


Dir kann ja auchmal jemand mit Polizeistiefeln gegen den Kopf treten vielleicht gehts dann ja wieder.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meins ebenso, der Typ hat doch seinen  Kopf gegen den Fuß des Polizisten gedrückt.


Das ist nicht lustig, der Typ versucht aufzustehen, und der Polizist tritt ihn aus dem Lauf gegen die Birne.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2010)

Jami schrieb:


> Das ist nicht lustig, der Typ versucht aufzustehen, und der Polizist tritt ihn aus dem Lauf gegen die Birne.


 
Es lacht auch niemand, aber die Umstände, die dazu führen, sollte man erst mal ergründen als sich auf eine Seite zu schlagen.


----------



## Squatrat (2. Mai 2010)

Jami schrieb:


> Dir kann ja auchmal jemand mit Polizeistiefeln gegen den Kopf treten vielleicht gehts dann ja wieder.



Man kann halt nicht immer nur austeilen wollen und nichts einstecken. 

Selbst wenn dieser Typ ein friedlicher Demonstant gewesen wäre, was ich stark bezweifle, hätte er merken müssen das er sich gerade in einer Randalierer Gruppe aufhält.

So und für mich war es das mit diesem Thema vorerst, denn das hier führt zu nichts.


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. Mai 2010)

In der Bibel gibt es doch den Spruch Auge um Auge Zahn um Zahn, die Chaoten sollen froh sein das man deren Autos nicht anzündet! 

Da ist so ein kleiner Kick noch echt zuwenig!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Scheint mir so als wäre der vermummt gewesen oder was fliegt da von seinem Kopf.



Jedenfalls nichts, was vorher sein Gesicht bedeckt hätte. Der Größe nach könnte es ein Barett sein.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es lacht auch niemand, aber die Umstände, die dazu führen, sollte man erst mal ergründen als sich auf eine Seite zu schlagen.



Ich bin auf deine Theorie gespannt, die es rechtfertigt, einer hilflosen Person, gegen die scheinbar keine polizeilichen Maßnahmen geplant sind (sonst hätte man dableiben und sie festnehmen sollen), die vermutlich keiner unmittelbaren Tat bezichtigt wird (wenn man sich den Anfang des Videos anguckt, ist klar zu sehen, dass sich die Polizeisperre min. ein dutzend Meter von der Position des Tritts entfernt bestand, bevor die Knüppelei losging), gegen den Kopf zu treten, was im günstigsten Fall schwere Verletzungen im Worst Case einen tödlichen Genickbruch zur Folge haben kann.
Insbesondere bin ich gespannt, wie du das ganze mit "Freund und Helfer", "Vorbildfunktion" und "Deeskalation" in Einklang bringst.


----------



## Woohoo (3. Mai 2010)

Der Tritt sieht schon hart aus. Ich denke mal der Polizist dachte der Typ am Boden hätte seinen Kollegen zu Fall gebracht.

Am 1.Mai würde es mir nie einfallen auf eine "Demo" zu gehen. Da steht doch eh die Randale im Vordergrund. Klar das auf beiden Seiten einige vielleicht die Nerven verlieren.


----------



## Wincenty (3. Mai 2010)

Für mich sieht der 1. Mai so aus als sei er nur zum Schaden anrichten da.

Kommunismus: Wie soll eine System funktionieren was alle betrifft wenn es das wichtigste nicht hat: Stuerung des Systems durch alle: also die Demokratie????

SED 2.0: Mag zwar sein aber wenn die Leute was besseres als die Linke haben wollen aber die Grundidee Kommunismus ist, dann sollen sie doch eine andere Linke gründen.

damit die Rechten nicht meinen sie wären hier im Vorteil:
Der Spruch das mit Rot/Rot in Brandenburg war für mich nichts als Propaganda, denn was ist den Jamaika? Rechts/Rechts/Grün - meiner Meinung nach auch ein Verstoß gegen die Menschen und deren Vergangenheit.

Der Mensch meiner Meinung nach ist sowieso nichts anderes als ein Virus: Vermehren um jeden Preis

Ehe der Kommunismus erfolgreich durchgesetzt wird, ist die Menschheit ausgestorben, denn der Mensch ist keine lernende Lebensform, die in Harmonie mit der Natur lebt. Wir führen noch immer Kriege und das schon seit der Steinzeit nur halt auf teschnich höherem Niveau


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. Mai 2010)

Ich habe weder für die Randalierer, noch für die überreagierenden Einsatzkräfte Verständnis. 
Man sollte den 1.Mai schon wegen seiner fragwürdigen Tradition und seines zwielichtigen Ursprungs im 3. Reich als Feiertag abschaffen. Zwar würde das die Probleme nicht beseitigen, dafür würde sich aber bei bestimmten extremistischen Gruppen eine Identifizierung und Einvernahme des Datums und seiner Tradition erledigen.
Gut fand ich in dem Zusammenhang die am Sa. Abend laufende 3,5-stündige Sondersendung (Spiegel-TV?, o.ä.) auf VOX, da wurde generell die Gewaltbereitschaft bei gesellschaftlichen, kulturellen und Sportereignissen auf beiden Seiten unter die Lupe genommen ... also sowohl die staatliche Gewalt, als auch die der Randalierer. Ziemlich objektiv gestaltet und mit Kommentaren von Gestalten aus Kultur, Politik und Staatsmacht untermalt.


----------



## DaStash (3. Mai 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Der erste Mai steht wieder vor der Tür und wie jedes Jahr werden wieder Mülltonnen angezündet, Polizisten mit Steinen beworfen und "Demos" gestartet.
> 
> Kann mir jemand erklären, für was/gegen was die Linken und die Rechten "demonstrieren"?


  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VIRB8ZW_yoM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VIRB8ZW_yoM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



MfG


----------



## Jami (3. Mai 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> In der Bibel gibt es doch den Spruch Auge um  Auge Zahn um Zahn, die Chaoten sollen froh sein das man deren Autos  nicht anzündet!
> Da ist so ein kleiner Kick noch echt zuwenig!


Jetzt lass mal die Bibel aus dem Spiel, davon scheinst du nichts zu verstehen. Auge um Auge ist alttestamentlich und wird im neuen Testament ganz anders behandelt.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jedenfalls nichts, was vorher sein Gesicht bedeckt hätte. Der Größe nach könnte es ein Barett sein.
> Ich bin auf deine Theorie gespannt, die es rechtfertigt, einer hilflosen Person, gegen die scheinbar keine polizeilichen Maßnahmen geplant sind (sonst hätte man dableiben und sie festnehmen sollen), die vermutlich keiner unmittelbaren Tat bezichtigt wird (wenn man sich den Anfang des Videos anguckt, ist klar zu sehen, dass sich die Polizeisperre min. ein dutzend Meter von der Position des Tritts entfernt bestand, bevor die Knüppelei losging), gegen den Kopf zu treten, was im günstigsten Fall schwere Verletzungen im Worst Case einen tödlichen Genickbruch zur Folge haben kann.
> Insbesondere bin ich gespannt, wie du das ganze mit "Freund und Helfer", "Vorbildfunktion" und "Deeskalation" in Einklang bringst.


Danke, endlich jemand der etwas Vernunft mitbringt. Und ja, es sieht nach nem Barett oder ner simplen Kappe aus.


----------



## Opheliac (3. Mai 2010)

Es wird randaliert, Polizisten werden mit Flaschen, Steinen usw. beworfen und wenn dann mal eine Polizist austickt ist er der größte Verbrecher überhaupt? Ich würde als Polizist auch nicht warten bis mir was an die Birne fliegt. Und wenn man vor den Polizisten weglaufen muss hat man ja  Dreck am Stecken.Das aber jedes Jahr auch Polizisten verletzt werden ist egal, Hauptsache die linken Spinner haben ihren Spaß.


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Mai 2010)

Jami schrieb:


> Jetzt lass mal die Bibel aus dem Spiel, davon scheinst du nichts zu verstehen. Auge um Auge ist alttestamentlich und wird im neuen Testament ganz anders behandelt.



Tut mir leid, das ich nicht DEINE (die von Jesus vermute ich) Auslegung dieses Spruches genommen habe. 

PS: Seit wann gehört das Alte Testament nicht mehr zur Bibel? Sorry, aber dein Satz hört sich so an.


----------



## ole88 (3. Mai 2010)

am 1mai nachts ab 20:15 kam eine interesannte reportage auf vox ging um die ganze geschichte rund um denn 1mai jugend kultur 1mai etc. war sehr interesannt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2010)

Opheliac schrieb:


> Und wenn man vor den Polizisten weglaufen muss hat man ja  Dreck am Stecken.



Interessante Logik. Wer vor Polizisten wegrennt, die (ggf.) Personen niederknüppeln oder zusammentreten, nur weil sie nicht weggerannt sind, muss was verbrochen haben...
Eigentlich sollte bei nicht-Kripo-Beamten NIEMAND einen Grund zum weglaufen haben (und bei denen auch nur Kriminelle). Alles andere ist ein klarer Hinweis darauf, dass das Verhalten der Beamten nicht mehr zu ihrem Auftrag passt, sie also unfähig sind.


----------



## Opheliac (3. Mai 2010)

Unfähig??? Solange die Linken Heinis nicht fähig sind gewaltlos zu demonstrieren, selber Schuld. Die Gewalt geht doch in den seltensten Fällen von der Polizei aus.


----------



## Shi (3. Mai 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ich bin sowieso dafür, dass man die Randalierer einfach niederschießt.



Das sind ja Methoden wie in Nordkorea :O


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Mai 2010)

Die ausgeübten Methoden einer "Demonstration" durch die Linken-Chaoten sind auch nicht nötig in einer Demokratie.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Mai 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Das sind ja Methoden wie in Nordkorea :O


Na und?
Möglichkeit B ist ja grillen mit dem Nachbar, aber manche sind halt nicht damit zufrieden, dass sie durch nichts tun nicht reich werden.


----------



## Poulton (3. Mai 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Das sind ja Methoden wie in Nordkorea :O


Nö. Wer mit Pflastersteinen auf Polizisten losgeht, Gebäude und Autos brandschatzt(gerade bei ersteren nimmt man auch billigend in Kauf, das Leute, welche sich in dem Gebäude befinden, zu schaden kommen) und somit mutwillig das Eigentum anderer Leute zerstört(+deren Existenzen, ganz nebenbei zeigt sich an solchen Einstellungen auch, das diese Leute ebenso mit Menschen verfahren, die nicht ihrer Überzeugung entsprechen), der darf nicht erwarten das er mit Samthandschuhen angefasst wird, sondern bekommt die Sprache zu hören, welche er/es versteht und hier ist m.M. nach die Verhältnismässigkeit vollkommen gewahrt. 

Wobei der beste Schutz vor brandschatzenden Linksfaschisten sowieso der wäre, dem Bürger wirksame Mittel zur Verteidigung von sich und seinem Eigentum in die Hand zu geben(sprich Liberalisierung des Waffengesetz) sowie das Bürger in solchen Fällen sich auch zu Bürgerwehren zusammenfinden dürfen und das Pack dorthin jagen wo es hingehört. 
Denn Kriminelle, ganz egal ob ihre Taten politisch motiviert sind oder nicht, suchen sich als allererstes immer die aus, welche sich nicht oder nur schlecht wehren können.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Mai 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> @MODS
> 
> Was ist denn bitteschön hier los, dass so ein Scheiß stehen bleiben darf?
> 
> Nicht nur, dass diese Aussage minderbemittelt ist und gegen die Regeln dieses Forums verstößt, sie ist sogar strafrechtlich relevant...


Falsch, ich habe nur gesagt, was ich gerne hätte, also nur meine Meinung kund getan, was auch legal ist.

Deine Aussage hingegen ist eine Beleidigung.


----------



## Shi (3. Mai 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Nö. Wer mit Pflastersteinen auf Polizisten losgeht, Gebäude und Autos brandschatzt(gerade bei ersteren nimmt auch billigend in Kauf, das Leute welche sich in dem Gebäude befinden zu schaden kommen) und somit mutwillig das Eigentum anderer Leute zerstört(+deren Existenzen, ganz nebenbei zeigt sich an solchen Einstellungen auch, das diese Leute ebenso mit Menschen verfahren, die nicht ihrer Überzeugung entsprechen), der darf nicht erwarten das er mit Samthandschuhen angefasst wird, sondern bekommt die Sprache zu hören, welche er/es versteht und hier ist m.M. nach die Verhältnismässigkeit vollkommen gewahrt.
> 
> Wobei der beste Schutz vor brandschatzenden Linksfaschisten sowieso der wäre, dem Bürger wirksame Mittel zur Verteidigung von sich und seinem Eigentum in die Hand zu geben(sprich Liberalisierung des Waffengesetz) sowie das Bürger in solchen Fällen sich auch zu Bürgerwehren zusammenfinden dürfen und das Pack dorthin jagen wo es hingehört.
> Denn Kriminelle, ganz egal ob ihre Taten politisch motiviert sind oder nicht, suchen sich als allererstes immer die aus, welche sich nicht oder nur schlecht wehren können.



Was ist das denn für eine blinde rechte Einstellung.
Lockereres Waffengesetz würde mehr Amokläufe und sonstige mit Waffen begangene Straftaten hevorrufen. Und wenn du Links*faschisten* sagst dann weißt du wohl nicht mal ansatzweise was Faschismus/Kommunismus ist und worin der Unterschied besteht 

Faschismus: Führerkult, alle Macht gehört 1 Person(-engruppe)

Kommunismus: Räteregierung, alle Macht gehört dem Volk 

Aber immer schön Kurt Schumacher nachplappern ja? 

Und wenn die Autonomen *Antifaschisten* sich nur die schwächeren aussuchen, wieso greifen sie dann Polizisten an?

Erst denken dann posten ist mein Vorschlag, wollte mich eigentlich aus dieser kleinkarierten Diskussion raushalten aber solch Nonsens treibt mich auf die Palme

Gruß Shi


----------



## Riot_deluxe (3. Mai 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Falsch, ich habe nur gesagt, was ich gerne hätte, also nur meine Meinung kund getan, was auch legal ist.
> 
> Deine Aussage hingegen ist eine Beleidigung.



Sehe ich nicht so, meiner Ansicht nach könnte deine Aussage folgende Straftatbestände erfüllen:


Billigung von Straftaten
Aufruf zu Straftaten
Volksverhetzung

Okay Fadi, laß uns das Ganze einfach einer rechtlichen Prüfung unterziehen. Ich schreibe morgen eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen aller in Frage kommender Straftatbestände und füge dieser einen Screenshot von der Seite mit deinem Kommentar bei und gebe diese bei der nächsten Polizeidirektion ab. Diese sind von Amtswegen her verpflichtet die Ermittlungen aufzunehmen. Dann können wir ja schauen ob es in den nächsten Tagen bei dir morgens klingelt oder du eine Vorladung als Beschuldigter von der Polizei bekommst.

Ich habe solche Anzeigen schon öfters geschrieben und es macht mir immer wieder Spaß zu sehen wie Menschen mit solchen Ansichten dafür dann verurteilt werden und blechen dürfen.


----------



## Poulton (3. Mai 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine blinde rechte Einstellung.
> Lockereres Waffengesetz würde mehr Amokläufe und sonstige mit Waffen begangene Straftaten hevorrufen.


Dafür hast du auch sicherlich Belege? Ansonsten gehört das in das Reich der Utopien.

Zumal: Was hat ein liberales Waffengesetz mit einer rechten Einstellung zu tun? Richtig: Nichts.



Shi schrieb:


> Kommunismus: Räteregierung, alle Macht gehört dem Volk


Nö. Alle Macht gehört dem Kollektiv, mit persönlichen Freiheiten(und dazu zählt auch Privateigentum) ist es da nicht weit her.

Ganz abgesehen davon, gilt gerade für die Linken Brüdern zwei Sätze von Franz Josef Strauß:


> _Wer mit Lautstärke oder anderer Gewaltanwendung die Abhaltung einer  politischen Veranstaltung verhindern will, ist ein Radikaler, ein  Extremist und in den Methoden ein Nazi._





> _Ihr seid ja nur das Produkt dieser Fehlerziehung, das Produkt  dieser Hetze! Ihr könnt einem ja leid tun mit eurer erbärmlichen  Dummheit! Ihr wärt die besten, ihr wärt die besten Schüler von Dr. Josef  Goebbels gewesen! Ihr wärt die besten Anhänger Heinrich Himmlers  gewesen! Ihr seid die besten Nazis, die es je gegeben hat!_


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Mai 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so, meiner Ansicht nach könnte deine Aussage folgende Straftatbestände erfüllen:
> 
> 
> Billigung von Straftaten
> ...




 Ähm, ich habe gesagt, dass ich dafür bin, dass es rechtlich möglich ist.
Ich habe niemanden zu einer Straftat aufgerufen und auch keine gebilligt.
Volksverhetzung trifft auch nicht zu, weil ich nur eine Gesetzesänderung will.


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Mai 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Und wenn die Autonomen *Antifaschisten* sich nur die schwächeren aussuchen, wieso greifen sie dann Polizisten an?



Komisch seit wann zählen Schaufensterscheiben, Telefonzellen und Autos (tut mir leid das ich ständig darauf rumreite ), denn zu Sachen die sich wehren können oder ist das beabsichtigte Zerstörung durch zu wenig Hirn?


----------



## Riot_deluxe (3. Mai 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ähm, ich habe gesagt, dass ich dafür bin, dass es rechtlich möglich ist.
> Ich habe niemanden zu einer Straftat aufgerufen und auch keine gebilligt.
> Volksverhetzung trifft auch nicht zu, weil ich nur eine Gesetzesänderung will.



Tja Pech, du hast in deiner Aussage aber nichts von "rechtlich möglich" und "Gesetzesänderung" geschrieben, ansonsten würde es auch keine Straftatbestände erfüllen. Ich habe so Anzeigen schon öfters gegen Neonazis geschrieben, immer mit Erfolg, da du keiner bist laß ichs bei dir sein. Aber tue mir einen Gefallen und überdenke manche deiner Aussagen, denn mit denen Unterscheidest du dich nicht wirklich von den fundamentalistischen/extremistischen Gruppen die du  ja so hasst...


----------



## Opheliac (3. Mai 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Nö. Wer mit Pflastersteinen auf Polizisten losgeht, Gebäude und Autos brandschatzt(gerade bei ersteren nimmt man auch billigend in Kauf, das Leute, welche sich in dem Gebäude befinden, zu schaden kommen) und somit mutwillig das Eigentum anderer Leute zerstört(+deren Existenzen, ganz nebenbei zeigt sich an solchen Einstellungen auch, das diese Leute ebenso mit Menschen verfahren, die nicht ihrer Überzeugung entsprechen), der darf nicht erwarten das er mit Samthandschuhen angefasst wird, sondern bekommt die Sprache zu hören, welche er/es versteht und hier ist m.M. nach die Verhältnismässigkeit vollkommen gewahrt.
> 
> Wobei der beste Schutz vor brandschatzenden Linksfaschisten sowieso der wäre, dem Bürger wirksame Mittel zur Verteidigung von sich und seinem Eigentum in die Hand zu geben(sprich Liberalisierung des Waffengesetz) sowie das Bürger in solchen Fällen sich auch zu Bürgerwehren zusammenfinden dürfen und das Pack dorthin jagen wo es hingehört.
> Denn Kriminelle, ganz egal ob ihre Taten politisch motiviert sind oder nicht, suchen sich als allererstes immer die aus, welche sich nicht oder nur schlecht wehren können.



Seh ich genauso. Ich würde auch nicht rumstehen und zusehen wie die Spinner mein Hab und Gut zerstören.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Mai 2010)

Opheliac schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso. Ich würde auch nicht rumstehen und zusehen wie die Spinner mein Hab und Gut zerstören.



Im ganzen Leben geht es darum. Es geht nur darum wer der Stärkere ist, das ist so, das war so und wird auch immer so bleiben. Man kann entweder zukugen oder was unternehmen. Das ist eine ganz normale Sache wenn jemand dir etwas zerstört das du dagegen wirkst oder auch nicht und nachgibst.


----------



## Shi (3. Mai 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Dafür hast du auch sicherlich Belege? Ansonsten gehört das in das Reich der Utopien.
> 
> Zumal: Was hat ein liberales Waffengesetz mit einer rechten Einstellung zu tun? Richtig: Nichts.
> 
> ...



Es gibt keine Belege, weil das Waffengesetz ja nicht so locker ist 
Aber auch Autonome würden sich bewaffnen, das würde nur in Straßenschlachten mit Feuerwaffen enden.
Mit rechter (aber nicht rechtsextremer Einstellung) meinte ich dass du Kommunisten als Faschisten bezeichnest, das ist ne typische CSU-Einstellung 
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Kollektiv und Volk? In dem Fall jetzt


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Mai 2010)

Angesichts mancher Aussagen hier im Thread, kann man sich nicht wundern, dass Gewalt schneller überhand gewinnt, als die Vernunft. Schlimmer noch ist dann tatsächlich die zahlreiche Zustimmung solcher Aussagen.

Das können wir so nicht akzeptieren. Deswegen bleibt auch hier nur die Möglichkeit den Thread zu schließen. Schade drum.

-CLOSED-


----------

